# Zander in Schweden ?



## Gonzales38 (12. Januar 2008)

Hallo! 

Meine Freundin und meiner einer haben geplant unseren diesjährigen Sommerurlaub in Schweden zu verbringen. Mir wäre der Herbst zwar wegen den Angeltechnischen möglichkeiten lieber aber sie möchte ja baden gehen. #q

Bin schon froh das ich nicht wieder richtung Süden zum Strand bruzzeln muss #d 

Nunja war Pfingsten 2006 bei Olle im Schärengarten auf Hecht und fand dies auch absolut Klasse! Mich würd aber mal interessieren ob es auch gute Zander Gewässer in Schweden gibt um meinem Lieblingsfisch ein bisl auf den Pelz zu rücken.

Sollte jemand einen guten Tipp haben wäre ich sehr dankbar! 

Besten Dank und Petri Heil von Björn


----------



## saarländer 24 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zander in Schweden ?*

hallo, 
aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen das der Byälven ( Fluss in zB.: Säffle ) nen guten Zanderbestand hat.
Der Glasfjorden (12km langer See bei Säffle) durch den der Byälven durch fließt hat ganz sicher `nen guten Zanderbestand.

Dieses Jahr fahr ich zum Asunden ( nähe Ulricehamn). Laut aussage von Boardi "Johann", der sich dort bestens auskennt, soll´s dort wohl auch nen guten Bestand geben. Schick "Johann" doch einfach mal ne PN, der kann dir sicher mehr erzählen....

mfg


----------



## Johann (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zander in Schweden ?*

... wir hatten bereits Kontakt miteinander aber trotzdem danke für den Hinweis#6

Gutes neues Jahr Dir auch noch und Alles Gute!
J.


----------



## Raabiat (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zander in Schweden ?*

war im vergangenen September zum Angelurlaub mit Kumpels am Östersjön und Ellenosjön....soll eines der besten Zandergewässer in Schweden sein!!!! sind zwei sehr interessante gewässer mit toller struktur....der nachbar unseres vermieters hat im jahr mehrere zander >90cm 

ich denk das wär ne Alternative für dich ...


----------



## Gonzales38 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zander in Schweden ?*

Super danke für die Tipps! Mitm Johann hab ich auch schon Kontakt aufgenommen.

Denke ich werd schon was feines finden


----------



## Shadrap (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zander in Schweden ?*

In Småland wären da noch der Fluß Lagån sowie die Seen Flåren, Vidöstern und Rusken zu nennen. Auch der Åsnen und der Bolmen haben wohl einen passablen Zanderbestand.

Der Ivösee in Skåne ist vielleicht mehr ein Geheimtipp. Ich war im Mai 2001 dort und hatte vorher in einem Bericht gelesen, daß im See Zander ausgesetzt werden, gezieltes Angeln auf die Glasaugen würde sich jedoch noch nicht lohnen. Aber gerade da habe ich meinen bisher größten Zander mit immerhin 88 cm Länge und 5,6 kg Gewicht gefangen.


----------



## fly-martin (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zander in Schweden ?*

Hallo

ich war schon mehrmals am Kalvsjön auf dem Campingplatz in Kalv ( kurz unterhalb von Svenljunga ).

Dieses Gewässer wurde vor Jahren im Fiskejournal vorgestellt und dort sind immer etliche Einträge in den Fanglisten. Allerdings sind an den Wochenenden immer etliche Schweden unterwegs - was ja kein schlechtes Zeichen ist


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zander in Schweden ?*



Raabiat schrieb:


> war im vergangenen September zum Angelurlaub mit Kumpels am Östersjön und Ellenosjön....soll eines der besten Zandergewässer in Schweden sein!!!! sind zwei sehr interessante gewässer mit toller struktur....der nachbar unseres vermieters hat im jahr mehrere zander >90cm
> 
> ich denk das wär ne Alternative für dich ...



bingo, das kann ich voll bestätigen. Vielleicht war ich der Gast dieses Nachbarn!?! Der Elleno mit seiner eher gringen Tiefe war für mich das Hechtrevier und der Östersjön hat Stellen tiefer 20 Meter ist ein herrlicher Zandersee. In der Mitte gibt es eine Insel und ca 30 m dahinter (Richtung Tegen) fällt es stark ab -> heiss. An der Doppelbrücke gibt es noch zwei Löcher, jedoch werden diese gern von Osteuropäern befischt (dort gehts auch von Land). Übrigens Boot und Karte bei Sven zu haben.

Der Asunden ist wie schon erwähnt auch ein tolles Zanderwasser besonders am südichen Übergang zum kleineren See. Die Gegend heisst glaube ich Högagärda und hat ein Schloß auf einer Landzunge.

Zum Termin: ich war 2004 mal an den o.g. Doppelsee nördlich von Uddevalla und zwar Ende September; wir hatten die ganze Woche eine Wassertemperatur von 19°C, also durchaus noch fürs schwimmen geeignet und einen Sandstrand findet Frau dort auch noch neben einer steilen Felswand wo das Wasser nebenan gleich 15 m tief ist. (76cm,82cm; 91cm).

Dir wird's schon gelingen, für Euch was zu finden
Gruß Schwefi


----------



## Raabiat (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zander in Schweden ?*



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> bingo, das kann ich voll bestätigen. Vielleicht war ich der Gast dieses Nachbarn!?!Der Elleno mit seiner eher gringen Tiefe war für mich das Hechtrevier


auch für uns!!! wir hatten in den 7 Tagen über 60 Hechte....viele kleinere und nur wenige Ü70 aber dafür auch einen wunderschönen 107er  Der hat mitten in nem 1m tiefen Seerosenfeld gebissen und mordspass anner kurzen Casting-Rute gemacht ...








Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> ... und der Östersjön hat Stellen tiefer 20 Meter ist ein herrlicher Zandersee.


Auch dass kann ich bestätigen!! Es gibt aber je nach Wasserstand auch einige Untiefen die gefährlich für den Motor sein können  Wir haben in 7 Tagen allerdings nur einen einzigen Zander gefangen (30cm)...die wollten irgendwie net so Recht  Nach Auskunft der Nachbarn werden die meisten Zander auch auf KöFi gefangen. K.A. ob das soooo stimmt 



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> In der Mitte gibt es eine Insel und ca 30 m dahinter (Richtung Tegen) fällt es stark ab -> heiss.


SAUHEISS!!!....da fahren Einheimische mit'm Boot bis zur Insel und befischen den Spot von der Insel aus 



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> An der Doppelbrücke gibt es noch zwei Löcher, jedoch werden diese gern von Osteuropäern befischt (dort gehts auch von Land). Übrigens Boot und Karte bei Sven zu haben.


YES....die Brücke bzw. die Struktur unter selbiger ist ein Knaller....da gehts kreuz und quer und hoch und runter...
kurz geschleppter SuperShadRap hat bei fast jeder Durchfahrt zu Bissen geführt...Osteuropäer hatten wir keine  Aber echt ein sehr interessanter Spot...



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> ... also durchaus noch fürs schwimmen geeignet und einen Sandstrand findet Frau dort auch noch neben einer steilen Felswand wo das Wasser nebenan gleich 15 m tief ist. (76cm,82cm; 91cm).


hä? diese Steilwand mit angrenzendem Sandstrand hatten wir auch*grübel*.....zufällig diese hier?





Hier noch ein paar Bilder 

die Doppelbrücke (von der Autobrücke aus fotografiert:





die Insel:





und einer von vielen, vielen Hechten:





by the way....selbst die kleinen Hechte waren und heimlich aggressiv bzw. kräftig....bei manchen Bissen dachte ich an 80er-90er Fische die plötzlich doch nur 50cm waren  Also schön die Ruten festhalten


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zander in Schweden ?*

Hallo Raabiat,
es ist die gleiche Steilwand neben dem Sandstrand. Hatte 2004 das rote Haus 50 Meter darüber. Hinter uns in einem gelben Holzhaus lebte damals, vielleicht noch heute ein 92-jähriger Schwede (Ewert), der selbst noch fischen ging und auch erfolgreich. Sein Boot steht an dieser Bucht mit auf einem kleinen Boottrailer mit Winde.
Die Steilwand ist der Hammer. Je nach Wasserstand, der schwankt dort ziemlich stark, ist mit Köfi und Gufi am Grund angeboten eine Menge Spass drinnen. An der Insel konnte ich nur mit Boot erfolgreich sein. Von den Brücken Richtung Insel linke Durchfahrt, 50-80 Meter hinter der engsten Stelle. Das geht auch tagsüber dort und nur direkt an der Böschung. Da ist in ca. 5m Tiefe noch ein ausgedehntes Krautfeld. Direkt bei den Inseldurchgängen würde ich nicht schleppen, Hänger sind vorprogrammiert, weil die Struktur sehr schroff ist und auch teils sehr flach.
Ich hoffe, auch mal wieder im Herbst dort zu sein. Noch besser soll's Ende Mai bis Mitte Juni aussehen - leider habe ich da noch keine freien Termine (muss erst Rentner werden).
Gruß Schwefi


----------



## Raabiat (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zander in Schweden ?*

HAHA....wie geil...wir waren auch im roten Zschiesche-Häuschen *grins*... und jaaa....der Ewert fischt noch immer....ich glaub 95 ist der jetzt, kommt das hin??

das ja echt 'n Zufall....wie gesagt, war ein hervorragender Urlaub in dem wir viel, viel Spaß hatten...nur eben Zander haben wir nicht gefangen....sind eben reine Kunstköder-Angler


----------



## Gonzales38 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zander in Schweden ?*

Ist ja echt ne super beteiligung hier! Nur weiter so immer her mit den guten Tipps!!! Werd jetzt die Tage mal meinen Sommer Urlaub nehmen und dann konkret was planen.


----------



## Johann (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zander in Schweden ?*

@ Schwefi !
Das Schloß auf der Landzunge im Åsunden ist eine mittelalterliche Burg und heisst Torpa Stenhus.... zu finden auch unter www.torpastenhus.se !!!

...nur soviel mal als kleiner Kulturschocker:q:q:q

Gruß Johann


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zander in Schweden ?*

Hallo Johann,
leider wird der kleine Kulturschock nicht bei mir eintreten, denn ich kann Dir nicht Recht geben.
Das Torpa Stenhus ist zwar eine mittelalterliche Burg aber viel weiter im Süden direkt am Yttre Asunden und nicht auf Högagärde. Das Schloß oder auch Herrschaftshaus liegt auf der kleinen Halbinsel nördlich davon. Wenn man von Ulricehamn auf der östlichen Route nach Vegby fährt kommt man auf dem Weg über die Brückenverbindung (zwischen beiden Seen) Richtung Högholmen links an einer alten roten Scheune vorbei. Dort biegt man ab. Ca. 1 km auf einem nicht gut ausgebautem Weg findet man links das besagte Anwesen. Vorher kommt man bei Gerhard (französisch ausgesprochen), einem Ferienhaus-Vermieter vorbei.
Aber nichts desto trotz ist der gesamte Asunden ein sehr interessantes Gewässer für Hecht, Barsch und vor allem Zander. Leider sitzen auf dem Stein an der Kanalausfahrt nördlich von Vegby so schwarze Angler mit Federn und einem Mordshungen auf Fisch. Als ich das letzte Mal dort war, habe ich in der linken Schilfbucht von dort aus gesehen eine 99-er Hechtmamma an meine Kinderrute mit 30-er Mono (ohne Stahlvorfach auf roten Miniwobbler) bekommen und nach ca. 20 min auch landen können. Zander, und das ist hier eigenartig, habe ich nur langsam schleppend!!! nach 20:00 Uhr in Kanalmitte auf 4m tieflaufende Wobbler erwischt. Alle anderen eher gängigen Methoden waren bei mir nicht erfolgreich. (es war August)
Um zum Fragethema zurück zu kommen - eben auch ein schöner Zandersee mit einer überaus reizvollen Umgebung (Pilzgegend, Raststation für Kraniche zur entsprechenden Zeit, Jonköpping nicht weit und und und)

beste Gruße Schwefi


----------



## Raabiat (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zander in Schweden ?*

habter mal nen Link zu der Gegend und insbesondere zu dem See? Ich will definitiv nochmal nach Schweden, dann aber mit mehr Zandererfolg *grins*


----------



## Johann (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zander in Schweden ?*

@ Schwefi !
Stimmt, Du hast Recht mit dem Schloß ...einverstanden.
Ich fische aber auch nicht im Bereich von Torpa Stenhus, weil meine Angelkarte dort unten (ist südlich von uns) nicht mehr gilt...ist aber auch kein Problem, weil wir im nördl. Teil des Åsunden ja auch Fisch haben:q

@ Rabiaat
Einen Link zum Åsunden wüsste ich jetzt auf Anhieb nicht....möglicherweise könnte man sich von www.ulricehamn.se aus weiter durchklicken???

Aber aufgepasst, es gibt noch einen Åsunden in Östergötland, aber von dem sprechen wir hier nicht...der liegt östlich von Jönköping#d

Johann


----------



## abborre (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zander in Schweden ?*

Der Kalvssjön ist nach meinem Wissensstand seit einigen Jahren in privater Hand. Eine Guidingfirma hat sich dort die Fischrechte gesichert (nur die jeweiliogen Grundbesitzer haben dort nebenher noch Angelrecht) und vermarktet die Angelei dort zu ansehnlichen Preisen. Kann mich aber auch täuschen; werde das noch mal nachlesen.  Gruß  Abborre
PS  In welcher Region ist der Elenossjön?


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zander in Schweden ?*

@abborre
Der Elenosjön liegt 15 km nördlich von Uddevalla direkt an der Strasse 172 nach Färgelanda. Die angesprochene Doppelbrücke (eine kleine alte Stahl-Brücke und eine rel. neue große Beton-Brücke geht über eine kanalähnliche Verbindung beider Seen. Richtung Färgelanda ist rechts gleich nach der Brücke (Spitzkehre) ein Parkplatz mit Informationstafel. Das Gebiet gehört gerade noch zu Dalsland (südlichster Zipfel). Rechts vor der Brücke befindet sich Sundsbron und dort wohnt Sven, der Fischkartenverkäufer und Bootsausleiher. 
Gruß Schwefi


----------



## Znogg (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zander in Schweden ?*

Tach zusammen!
Zander in Schweden? ABER JA!

Ich habe eine Weile in Schweden gelebt und dabei v. a. viele Seen in Südschweden bis auf Höhe des Vättern befischt. Die Zanderbestände sind in den meisten ausgezeichnet! Sehr gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit den Seen in Skane gemacht. Das Wasser ist hier meist bräunlich und sehr trübe. Davon nicht irritieren lassen: die Qualität ist ausgezeichnet! Ursache ist der hohe Eisengehalt des Bodens, es handelt sich hierbei nicht um Morast! Im Gegenteil - der Grund ist meist kiesig. Also trübes Wasser + Kiesgrund - kein Wunder, dass sich die Zander hier sehr wohlfühlen! Aufgrund der wirklich sehr niedrigen Sichtigkeit des Wassers sind die Fische hier keine Kinder von Traurigkeit: Große Köder mit ordentlich Druck und heftigen Farben bringen meist den Erfolg! Ich fische hier üblicher Weise weiche Shads (Slottershad Spezial in 15 cm), die -wichtig- nicht zu schnell geführt werden sollten. Farbe: Chartreuse sollte dabei sein, ergänzt durch rote oder orange Töne. Und VIEL Glitter, um ausreichend Lichtreflexe ins dunkle Wasser zu schießen! Häufig beobachte ich auch, dass Urlaubsangler mit der Standard-Hechtausrüstung gut fangen, ohne gezielt auf Zander anzusitzen. Das heißt: 20 cm Rotauge im Mittelwasser mit 2/0-Drilling im Rücken, gehalten vom 25 g-Hechtkorken... Das soll nur verdeutlichen, dass die Zander nicht unbedingt mit den zarten Gemütern unser heimischen Gewässer vergleichbar sind. Auf die o.g. Montage beißen übrigens auch 40er-Exemplare... Ein Boot halte ich für obligat, dazu ein Echolot, das ungemein bei der Auffindung der richtigen Plätze und dem Schutz der Schraube hilft - Aus dem Nichts tauchen in diesen Seen plötzlich Felsen bis kurz unter die Wasseroberfläche auf, während es rundherum noch gerade 8 m Wassertiefe waren! Beste Zeit ist m. E. der Juni, wenn die Sonne das dunkle Wasser gerade richtig anheizt. Dann kann den ganzen Tag über mit guten Fängen gerechnet werden!

Den schwedischen Schärengarten habe ich von der Südspitze Schwedens über die Ostküste bis Höhe Stockholm befischt. Fantastisch! Wenn man gezielt auf Zander angelt, lassen sich ähnlich gute Ergebnisse wie bei der sagenumwobenen Hechtangelei erzielen. Und weil ihr es seid, verrate ich auch noch meinen Geheimköder für die Schärenzander: Silberne Effzett-Blinker (und zwar nur das Original!) ab 20 g. Auswerfen, bis zum Grund absinken lassen. Nur über die Rolle 2-3 m Schnur aufnehmen und anschließend Blinker wieder auf Grund absinken lassen. Und so weiter. Die Bisse kommen zu 90 Prozent in der Absinkphase - oder sogar, wenn der Blinker auf Grund liegt. Also Rute mit sensibler Spitze und geflochtene Schnur verwenden.

Viel Spaß & Erfolg!


----------

